
Facial recognition software helps diagnose rare genetic disease - upen
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-03/nhgr-frs032317.php
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.genome.gov/27568319/facial-recognition-
software-...](https://www.genome.gov/27568319/facial-recognition-software-
helps-diagnose-rare-genetic-disease/)

